# Nearly took out a cyclist!



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

When will they learn tha signs are there for a reason?????

Turning into the station, where it clearly says "no exit" and there's a cyclist coming out! A specified entrance and a specified exit, and they still ignore the signs, I'm so glad I have a camera fitted :thumb:

When will they learn………


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

They will never learn


----------



## 121DOM (Sep 16, 2013)

Never !!! I passed 3 tonight with half a mile from work with no lights!! It's the poor sod that hits them has to cope with [email protected]@t!!


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

They won't , I loathe them 

The other week down the country lanes round back off me they are doing roadworks on one of the lanes so there are temp lights for 150yd stretch of dead straight road , My light goes green off I go , Cyclist coming the other way doesn't bother to stop for the red light on the way he's coming so heading straight for me , Swerves to miss me and then wants to fight me for nearly knocking him off his bike , Wan*er !!!


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

For the record some us do use proper lights, etc and respect the rules of the road too.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

They've taken to cycling down a dark windy country lane I drive down regularly, cycling 3 wide where you can barely fit 2 cars down let alone 3 cyclists, will they **** go into a single file to let you by either


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Honestly, I don't know how more aren't killed. Passed one tonight cycling down a dual carriageway with no hard shoulder. He had plenty of lights but its still a death wish. Cars doing 70mph+ having to slow down to pass a cyclists doing 20...


----------



## 121DOM (Sep 16, 2013)

Jem said:


> For the record some us do use proper lights, etc and respect the rules of the road too.


I know there's lots that do. But in London the last couple of years lots are taking crazy risks.

I used to have bikes with engines and luckily wore protection and was wary of 4 wheels , still got tw4ted by a licence free driver and despite all the gear broke arm ribs hip pelvis knees shoulders.

These guys have Lycra and if lucky a plastic helmet

On the subject of peddling my boss did Manchester to Stratford 250 miles peddling for charity in 21 hours non stop, what a guy!!!


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Drivers need to be more aware of cyclists.... That's what they say when you shout at them anyway....


----------



## 121DOM (Sep 16, 2013)

rayner said:


> Drivers need to be more aware of cyclists.... That's what they say when you shout at them anyway....


Pound land do lights so no excuses


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

121DOM said:


> Pound land do lights so no excuses


Next people will be moaning the cyclist had lights but they are too dim or bright..... :devil:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

There are good and bad on both sides of this argument but isn't it funny how cycling clubs bang on about road safety yet are too busy writing angry letters to the Times newspaper to remember the highway code regarding cycling, always cycle in single file. Do they do that? I've got more chance of winning the Euromillions than those fools following that advice.


----------



## -:[KM]:- (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm a cyclist...

...cyclists **** me off too. I go to work early in the AM. Why do the retards think no lights and a hi-vis vest a good idea? Then put a rucksack on!!

Then the 'saving the planet' ****...

Then the '40ish in Lycra' shizzle.

<shudder>


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

You lot wanna try driving in Cambridge, then you'd have something to moan about cyclists.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

muzzer42 said:


> There are good and bad on both sides of this argument but isn't it funny how cycling clubs bang on about road safety yet are too busy writing angry letters to the Times newspaper to remember the highway code regarding cycling, always cycle in single file. Do they do that? I've got more chance of winning the Euromillions than those fools following that advice.


where in the highway code does it say single file? (yes i know the bit about busy or narrow roads quiet often if the roads that bad its not safe to overtake anyway)

in many occasions with a group they are better 2 abreast it makes overtaking a safer prospect as your more than halving the time spent on the wrong side of the road....


----------



## -:[KM]:- (Aug 24, 2013)

neilos said:


> You lot wanna try driving in Cambridge


Oh yeah. I have. Now that IS an experience.


----------



## Melkor (Aug 16, 2012)

Driving back through London is a nightmare, the sheer amount of cyclists with no lights and dark clothing beggars belief!
Normally going down grays Inn Rd and saddlers wells there are so many cyclists that they usually crash into each other or a pedestrian trying to cross as they whizz through the red lights


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Cyclists!! 

I would like to know why they don't have to have insurance?? have you seen the damage they can do with their stupid riding  and it's not always the drivers fault!! :doublesho


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

Why do many of those cyclists who won't use lights also insist on wearing dark clothing too? Do they have a death wish?


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

There are so many misconceptions about the Highway Code and the rights of motorists over cyclists it's laughable. There are proportionally at least as many crap drivers as there are cyclists but people seem not to afford them as much attention. I honestly think that people object to the possibility that they are being slowed down by cyclists, which is largely perception. Cyclists have as much right to be on the road as anyone else and the majority of them are drivers too. The bicycle was around before the car.

I'm not denying there are idiots on bikes but it isn't as if they're all pants!


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

i know one thing locally i see more cars with lights out than cyclists without lights.... along with cars jumping red lights.. failing to stop at zebra crossings...


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Geordieexile said:


> There are so many misconceptions about the Highway Code and the rights of motorists over cyclists it's laughable. There are proportionally at least as many crap drivers as there are cyclists but people seem not to afford them as much attention. I honestly think that people object to the possibility that they are being slowed down by cyclists, which is largely perception. Cyclists have as much right to be on the road as anyone else and the majority of them are drivers too. The bicycle was around before the car.
> 
> I'm not denying there are idiots on bikes but it isn't as if they're all pants!


If not more idiots in cars and i did say in my post exactly that, the vast majority of people driving on the road today could'nt drive a greasy stick up a dog's ****. 
As to cyclists, in general i'm quite happy to share the road with them, the ones i object to are the 'cycling club' who refuse to give you room to make a safe overtake, get all uppety if they think they have been mistreated, and take great delight in holding everyone up so they can ride along 3,4 sometimes 5 abreast so they can have a chat at 15mph.
A little consideration would be appreciated and i realise that works both ways too.


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

I think the major problem is the design and layout in cities such as London are the biggest issue, cyclists or not. The parked cars, narrow roads, lights, junctions, crossings, turning etc causes so many other problems like unnecessary traffic, drivers then get Impatient, causing them to rush, which increases bad/dangerous driving imo.

Yes there are bad cyclists and there are bad drivers. 

I also think that cyclists should NOT be licenced, or forced to have insurance (but should be made to pay for any damages they cause - the law already exists, just needs to be enforced).


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

muzzer42 said:


> If not more idiots in cars and i did say in my post exactly that, the vast majority of people driving on the road today could'nt drive a greasy stick up a dog's ****.
> As to cyclists, in general i'm quite happy to share the road with them, the ones i object to are the 'cycling club' who refuse to give you room to make a safe overtake, get all uppety if they think they have been mistreated, and take great delight in holding everyone up so they can ride along 3,4 sometimes 5 abreast so they can have a chat at 15mph.
> A little consideration would be appreciated and i realise that works both ways too.


Precisely what annoys me, country lanes and 4 wide on bendy roads

There's just no need


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

muzzer42 said:


> If not more idiots in cars and i did say in my post exactly that, the vast majority of people driving on the road today could'nt drive a greasy stick up a dog's ****.
> As to cyclists, in general i'm quite happy to share the road with them, the ones i object to are the 'cycling club' who refuse to give you room to make a safe overtake, get all uppety if they think they have been mistreated, and take great delight in holding everyone up so they can ride along 3,4 sometimes 5 abreast so they can have a chat at 15mph.
> A little consideration would be appreciated and i realise that works both ways too.


Likewise car drivers need to respect cyclists by trying not to park in cycle lanes... (yes i know you can legally park in some but not all

Not park on shared pavements

Not stop or edge into cycle priority boxes at red lights,

give cyclists extra room on windy days..

Give cyclists room as you both approach a parked car hang back till they have over taken then overtake the parked car then the cyclist ....

Not cut them up when turning left... give way to them at roundabouts when they are already on it...

Respect goes both ways I respect cyclists when im in the car or van But the amount of people that show me utter contempt when im on my bike is unreal.. dispite wearing high vis and using bright legal lights (german K marked sets since its nearly impossible to get BS approved ones now )

even when you wear bright colour use lights in daylights you still get idiots.... or 2


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

I like the guy on the bike at the end that stops to help, when he's done he cycles off in the road going the wrong way against traffic !! Says it all really.
I used to ride motorbikes, got a full licence and on these you don't jump red lights, undertake traffic or zig-zag in and out of cars as you'll last minutes so how come cyclists think they can survive acting this way?


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Anyone can ride a bike, at least you have lessons and pass a test for vehicles.

How many cyclists (esp in London) don't know rules of the road due to not having a driving licence which is designed to teach you just that.


Should live near me, get very few as everywhere is a chuffing hill!


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

ardandy said:


> Anyone can ride a bike, at least you have lessons and pass a test for vehicles.
> 
> *How many cyclists (esp in London) don't know rules of the road* due to not having a driving licence which is designed to teach you just that.
> 
> Should live near me, get very few as everywhere is a chuffing hill!


^ the [email protected] who was cycling along the centre of a dual carriageway (no central reservation) with no lights, no fluorescent jacket, no helmet, that I had seen today certainly doesn't know.

I just pray he got home safe, and not in a body bag!


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

just to add my 10 cents worth, 

I'm aware there are conscientious cyclists as there are conscientious motorists also.
Sadly we all complain about the bad experiences and the positives fade to black.

Lets face it both sides could argue all day making points for both cases, fact is we all need to use the highways and should make life as easy as possible for each other, to save lives and lower peoples blood pressure nationally

This is strange coming from me as a vocational driver, driving some of the largest vehicles on the road on the topic of one of the smallest vehicles on the road. 

An ignorant cyclist is as bad or worse than an aggressive white van man in my opinion.

My primary issue is cyclists riding on roads when there's a perfectly acceptable cycle path running along side the road (which is the case on a lot of roads local to me)

I dislike that there's such anonymity for cyclists on roads, all other vehicles have to meet required safety standards, they have to be registered to the owner, they have to be taxed and insured and the driver is required to have a subsequent license which they have passed a test to acquire.

There needs to be something in place to take away that anonymity eg registration, licensing and mandatory insurance.

Its better for everyone that way, a bad driver doesn't get away with being reckless so why should a cyclists. Its a positive for the switched on, courteous cyclists that the nobbers are getting penalized for their behaviour.

As for the packs of cyclists on the roads I'm sure its an offense for motorists to drive in an unauthorized convoy so why should it be any different for cyclists


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

They have all the above in Holland and it's made to work, tell me why not here??


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Tank. said:


> j
> My primary issue is cyclists riding on roads when there's a perfectly acceptable cycle path running along side the road (which is the case on a lot of roads local to me)


The other one for me is that the pavement opposite of ours is half pedestrian half cycle with the coast/promenade adjacent. Yet loads of cyclists come bombing down the pavement on our side, which is a row of houses, all with driveways and fairly high fences/walls.

So as you can imagine there's been quite a few occasions when a car has been slowly coming out of the driveway only for a speeding cyclist to have to slam on their brakes to avoid going over the top of the car. Invariably the cyclist will be the one who then mouths off at the drivers though!

If I see it I just say that there's a cycle path on the other side. Usually I get a response along the lines of f-off. :wall:


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Quite a few years ago, I was driving an army 4 tonne truck in York, when I was waiting to turn right at some traffic lights, I was actually not moving, when I was run into by a "cyclist" who immediately accused me of cutting him up and driving dangerously!! laughing I told the rider to do one,  he was most annoyed and pointed out that "he" was a policeman yeah in full uniform, and his word against mine would see me done, as I had no witnesses!!  at this point 20 voices called out to him from the back of my truck "OH YES HE HAS"!!! :lol::lol: I just happened to have a squad of trogs in the back going to Strensal camp for an exercise, but had I been alone I would have been royally stuffed!!  
As a youngster I did a cycling proficiency course at school and learnt what was the correct way of riding a cycle, and was never involved in an accident, wonder why they stopped doing these, perhaps re introducing them would help matters a little??


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

Back in the day when you were actually allowed to transport troops out on the road in those troop carriers haha


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

You sure it wasn't one of those cyclist only contra flow streets? I hate those, either when walking or driving. You have a one way street for cars but two way for bikes and tiny little signs to let you know.

I've been seeing a lot of the police stop points that have come up in London. Two things I have noticed, one, its a massive waste of resources to manage stupidity. At Chelsea bridge they had two police cars, three motorbikes and about six policemen looking mighty fed up. Two, the people they are stopping in the main are the cyclists. 

Finally, yes I am starting to see a lot of strobe lights that are stupid bright. One the other day was so bright and flashing with a blue hue that people were pulling over to let him pass thinking he was the police or something.

I personally do not understand cycling in a big city. At the end of the day it's metal box vs muscle and bone. If they stuck to the traffic rules then they wouldn't be any faster here at all. I've seen so many accidents I just couldn't see why anyone would want to out themselves in that position let alone flout the rules and not use the cycle lanes. Don't get me started on the vauxhall bridge junction.....!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Don't think anything will actually change until they are held responsible for their actions, and more importantly, traceable! Think their attitudes might change if it started to hit them in the pocket


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

bidderman1969 said:


> Don't think anything will actually change until they are held responsible for their actions, and more importantly, traceable! Think their attitudes might change if it started to hit them in the pocket


Like car drivers need to be...

How many unregistered cars are there...

uninsured motorists,,,,,,

Untaxed cars........

Fail to stop accidents...

just watch any police with cameras TV program

The amount of bureaucracy/ Computer automation/ 
/ offices (be it DVLA VOSA/ police) / ANPR technology Cant keep tabs on all the Illegal drivers / cars on the road

They dont stand a hope in hell trying to police 100,000's of push bikes as well...


----------



## lightningslow (Oct 19, 2013)

I have a Dashcam that works brilliantly at night. Near enough every week i see cyclist with no lights on, in a dark unlit alley with no hi vis wear at all. Its madness.

I used to ride a bike and i always opened the highway code and was lit up like a Xmas tree at night. Still though, didn't stop some fcuker knocking me off on a roundabout that jumped it!


----------



## PG Monkey (Apr 19, 2010)

lightningslow said:


> I have a Dashcam that works brilliantly at night. Near enough every week i see cyclist with no lights on, in a dark unlit alley with no hi vis wear at all. Its madness.


Can you recommend a model of dashcam? I got one but it was a cheap imitation from China. Want one that will work well in night conditions


----------



## justinio (Jun 24, 2013)

PG Monkey said:


> Can you recommend a model of dashcam? I got one but it was a cheap imitation from China. Want one that will work well in night conditions


Search youtube for Techmoan. He has reviewed loads


----------



## Pignut71 (Mar 12, 2013)

I had the pleasure of driving in London last Friday. A cyclist weaved his way through a line of traffic to get to the front of the queue, stopped in the cyclist box thingy and then proceeded to fall sideways onto the deck because he couldn't get his shoes un clipped from his peddles! Nearly split my sides laughing, it was like slow motion! He jumped up and soon got going so appeared to be ok.


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

andy monty said:


> Like car drivers need to be...
> 
> How many unregistered cars are there...
> 
> ...


Dont forget cars/vans/lorries etc that jump red lights, block pedestrian crossings, block junctions causing traffic jams etc etc


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

should_do_more said:


> You sure it wasn't one of those cyclist only contra flow streets? I hate those, either when walking or driving. You have a one way street for cars but two way for bikes and tiny little signs to let you know.
> 
> I've been seeing a lot of the police stop points that have come up in London. Two things I have noticed, one, its a massive waste of resources to manage stupidity. At Chelsea bridge they had two police cars, three motorbikes and about six policemen looking mighty fed up. Two, the people they are stopping in the main are the cyclists.
> 
> ...


..And wandsworth roundabout, fulham palace road.. And my favourite of all... Parson's green at quarter past seven in the morning


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

JDO330 said:


> I had the pleasure of driving in London last Friday. A cyclist weaved his way through a line of traffic to get to the front of the queue, stopped in the cyclist box thingy and then proceeded to fall sideways onto the deck because he couldn't get his shoes un clipped from his peddles! Nearly split my sides laughing, it was like slow motion! He jumped up and soon got going so appeared to be ok.


Ahh no more fun than watching an SPD virgin ... Probably not the best thing to do though learn them on the roads.......

Middle of a forest is far more entertaining for their mates anyway


----------



## veeduby (Feb 1, 2006)

JDO330 said:


> I had the pleasure of driving in London last Friday. A cyclist weaved his way through a line of traffic to get to the front of the queue, stopped in the cyclist box thingy and then proceeded to fall sideways onto the deck because he couldn't get his shoes un clipped from his peddles! Nearly split my sides laughing, it was like slow motion! He jumped up and soon got going so appeared to be ok.


I've done that a few times before now, but never anyone around were I have fell over so, if no one sees it, it didn't happen right. :lol:

I do very few miles on the road, I stick to cycle paths mainly. But I always have a light on front and rear if I do go on road, and they're only quiet b roads with few vehicles on. Still have to keep an eye on what's happening though, you can't ride around thinking you own the road like some. :wall:

It also amazes me how people can ride around at night with no lights or anything reflective on, that and people riding the dual carriageway, utter insanity.


----------



## Stirks (Mar 13, 2013)

Rundie said:


> I like the guy on the bike at the end that stops to help, when he's done he cycles off in the road going the wrong way against traffic !! Says it all really.
> I used to ride motorbikes, got a full licence and on these you don't jump red lights, undertake traffic or zig-zag in and out of cars as you'll last minutes so how come cyclists think they can survive acting this way?


I'm sorry you might not of rode your motorbike like that, but the amount of absolute idiots that come out around ours when the weather is good and ride exactly how you say you wouldn't on a motorbike is exactly how they ride. In and out of traffic, zig-zagging, multiple overtakes going into tight blind country lane turns and the worst of it when they come up behind so bloody fast and then sit in your blind spot waiting to over take so close to your car! Ridiculous!


----------



## richard56 (Sep 29, 2013)

JDO330 said:


> I had the pleasure of driving in London last Friday. A cyclist weaved his way through a line of traffic to get to the front of the queue, stopped in the cyclist box thingy and then proceeded to fall sideways onto the deck because he couldn't get his shoes un clipped from his peddles! Nearly split my sides laughing, it was like slow motion! He jumped up and soon got going so appeared to be ok.


I did something similar.
Not fancy cycling shoes though. It was a humble waterproof jacket.
I got it caught on the front of my saddle. Not a problem for legs going up and down. When I stopped and tried to put them out for balance, it was as if some trucker had ratchet strapped me to the bike.
The good news is I bounce well.


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

They won't learn (some of them). I often see them riding with no lights on in the dark & no reflectors/ no hi-Vis / going through red lights etc which is exactly what happened to me on sunday evening. Saw him (young lad probably a crack head) come through the junction on a red light - I carried on as usual & he had the cheek to stick his fingers up & swear.

I have no sympathy for that type of cyclist who gets squashed.

Then you have the others who insist on riding on the road when there is a dedicated cycle track on the pavement.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

andystevens said:


> Then you have the others who insist on riding on the road when there is a dedicated cycle track on the pavement.


That would be me. (not the pavement) ... Dedicated cycle tracks are generally Ill designed and implemented.....

And ive just discovered My photo has been published :wave:

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/pete.meg/wcc/facility-of-the-month/November2013.htm


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

andy monty said:


> That would be me. (not the pavement) ... Dedicated cycle tracks are generally Ill designed and implemented.....
> 
> And ive just discovered My photo has been published :wave:
> 
> http://homepage.ntlworld.com/pete.meg/wcc/facility-of-the-month/November2013.htm


Some are a joke, quite a few aren't.

The other reason i'm aware of cyclists not using them is they have to stop to cross at junctions, which doesn't suit them, but doesn't hinder progress for all the other users of the road.

Bit of an odd place for a cycle path?


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

RisingPower said:


> The other reason i'm aware of cyclists not using them is they have to stop to cross at junctions, which doesn't suit them, but doesn't hinder progress for all the other users of the road.


would you choose to drive you car in a lane you had to give way at every junction to traffic coming from 3 directions, or ride on a road where you have priority along with avoiding with dopey pedestrians and their dogs? ? You'd never get anywhere.. Everytime you brake on a bike you've got to use energy to get back up to speed as well...

That said the cycle lane opposite our house has NO give way markings at junctions.. so in the eyes of the law no one has priority saying you'd be stupid to assume any car drivers would identify this as they collect you on the bonnet... But Possession is 9 10ths of the law and if you side swipe a cyclist doing that i can see at least a driving without due care charge been levelled at the driver

Its a great bone of contention that Cycling in most pedestrian areas is banned for pedestrian safety which are car free but probably 20-40 foot of space between shops yet its fine to stick the 2 on a 1m wide strip of tarmac....

As for hindering other road users...

what about horse riders?

50 cc mopeds?

Tractors?

HGV drivers?

Plant machine drivers?

or dopey car drivers who do 40mph everywhere?

All the above are much harder to overtake than the average man or woman on a bike

all of which cause congestion and are very common in this area where i live...

If your getting stressed out driving due to been held up by one of the above set off 10 mins earlier :speechles


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

andy monty said:


> would you choose to drive you car in a lane you had to give way at every junction to traffic coming from 3 directions, or ride on a road where you have priority along with avoiding with dopey pedestrians and their dogs? ? You'd never get anywhere.. Everytime you brake on a bike you've got to use energy to get back up to speed as well...
> 
> That said the cycle lane opposite our house has NO give way markings at junctions.. so in the eyes of the law no one has priority saying you'd be stupid to assume any car drivers would identify this as they collect you on the bonnet...
> 
> ...


There are a lot of virtually vacant cycle paths and busy roads.

I'd take the cycle path without a question of a doubt, i've run down these roads (dual carriageways/nsl roads) and I can say i'd want to be as far away as possible from other traffic.

Pedestrianised zones are full of pedestrians, generally the shared paths aren't anything like as busy.

Any road users should not hinder the use of the road by other users where possible, cars pulling over, lorries pulling over, etc etc.

I don't get stressed about it, but it's a selfish attitude that a lot of cyclists have and yet those selfish cyclists are the first to complain when they cause an accident.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Am sick of cyclists on the road hogging the whole road normally.


----------



## Rollinlow (Sep 25, 2013)

I get pissed off with Roadies somtimes if there 2 or 3 up an dont move in and act like your not there, but I ride mostly off road mtb an love it but I have a road bike ride it because I have to and finess were not all bad, but I do t find it much fun unless you being abit crazy lol


----------



## ericgtisuffolk (Apr 26, 2007)

I am a cyclist myself but I will never cycle at night, the English roads are far to narrow. It makes me mad when they slow our progress on the roads and quite frankly most of them seem to have a death wish because most of they are hardly visible. I always cycle with some for of hi viz and I feel it should be law.


----------

